# Ever thought of air cylinders?



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

air cylinders sound so cool.. basically replacing the strut and spring with air.... fast action and made of strong metal.

has anyone considered it. I know I have and still am.

just somthing to think about.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Wouldn't work. Ask anyone that has an air spring/shock on their mountain bike. They are a bitch to tune properly and air is a bad shock media becaus it compresses before it flows. You would have a very springy ride on your car, even if you could get it to work properly.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

its not a spring shock combo though there air cylenders that replace the strut and spring made for all mcpherson stut assembled cars.... i dunno they seem kinda nifty but who knows


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i'm not much into show cars either, but having bagged suspension looks bad as hell in person. don't know about classics, but there are several b14's on the sr20 forum with bags. i wanna ride in one tho, to see how comfortable the ride is. the price ffor that stuff is insane too.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

well the cool thing about them is that they dont tear or rip like bags can. they are actually cylenders made of metal.

kinda like hydro's but with air.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

What's the deal with "it's made of strong metal". Is this compared to ones made with "weak metal".

What in the conventional Macpherson strut setup is not "strong metal". What in the conventional Mac strut setup is not fast?

How do you maintain air pressure or does your car just lower itself like a low rider when you turn it off? 

How does anything move without live seals that can leak, tear, cause stiction?

I think someone is snowballing you with pseudo facts.

Just something to think about




Dropped89 said:


> *air cylinders sound so cool.. basically replacing the strut and spring with air.... fast action and made of strong metal.
> 
> has anyone considered it. I know I have and still am.
> 
> just somthing to think about. *


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*been thinking about it*

about 99 percent of the premade stuff (BOLT ON) usally comes from aim industies the other day i found out that i live 2 miles away from them so i could go and get the stuff from them NO shipping yeah. i was considering air struts they have them pole of the strut going thru the bag thats mounted on it and have a pillow ball mount on the top so the bag does not twist when you turn . the rods are more suited for the rear


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

A slammed car always looks bad as hell! I've been thinking about air cylinders/air bags for a while now but i don't think i could afford it


----------

